# Hello From NJ



## Paska (Sep 22, 2012)

Hello! My name is Rob and as you can see I am new here. I am from North/Central New Jersey. I had owned mice in the past, but had moved and had to rehome them. I decided to look around for a cumminity like this. I want to go over and make sure I still remember how and what I need to take care of mice. I plan to go back to my local pet shop, its a mom and pop place, and get a mouse from them to start again. I still do miss my ould mice . Anyways, Im going to get to reading and hope that if I have questions I can asnwer them here. See you all around.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

welcome to this forum too! lol


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

